# Berkley Gulp



## saltycraw (Aug 23, 2011)

Does any one know how many Berkley Gulps you get in a pint or the larger tub? Just wondering about cost/savings. It doesn't say on the container and I can't find it on the web anywhere. Thanks.


----------



## phillyguy (Aug 9, 2010)

I think its about 30. I always buy the tubs because you can use a bait for an hour or so and put it back in the tub and re-use it. I caught 9 fluke on the same 4" white mullet yesterday.


----------



## AbuMike (Sep 3, 2007)

Buy the tubs. The Gulp in the zip packs have changed and gotten really soft. Don't know why but 1 fish per bait gets expensive. The tubbed ones seem to be fine.


----------



## bigjim5589 (Jul 23, 2005)

I think it depends on the particular bait so the count may vary. A large tub of 3" shrimp might have more baits than a large tub of 4" shrimp for example. They list it by weight on the Berkley website. 

I buy the packs when I can find them cheap, otherwise agree the tubs are a better value, especially since the gulp in the packs can be recharged in the tubs too.


----------



## saltycraw (Aug 23, 2011)

Thanks for the input


----------



## ecks (Jun 24, 2007)

After an exhaustive search myself I could never find any real number counts for the various sizes of containers.


----------



## flathead (Dec 18, 2003)

In case anyone is interested, I just purchased a zip pack from a tackle shop in coastal SC, 4" mud minnow/croaker, and after one cast/retrieve it was hard as a brick. Had to be cut off to change it out. Threw the whole pack away but did record all the package numbers JIC someone has any ideas as to why it " set up ".


----------



## RoryGoggin (Jan 6, 2005)

When they first introduced the tubs, I called them (Berkley) and inquired as to the bait count in the bucket. They told me that you are not buying a specific # of bait, but a volume of liquid and bait. Sort of like when you buy a can of peas. So the count will vary even between buckets of the same bait.


----------



## JAM (Jul 22, 2002)

I've got a Few:

How many Ice Cubes are in a Small Bag of Ice???
How many Ice Cubes in a Large Bag of Ice????
Which Way to the LightHouse????
Is the Lighthouse on the Ocean or Sound Side? I have an 18 foot Bayliner and I want to show it to my GirlFriend... 
How many Shrimp in a Half pound Cup? 
How Many Shrimp in a Pound Cup??
Will My 2 Wheel Drive Honda Pilot make it out to Cape Point? (They NPS Sold me the ORV Permit)
Will my 16 Foot Bass Boat make it out of Hatteras Inlet?? (while its Blowing 35 +)
I could go on forever, these are actual questions asked of me in a Tackle Shop over the Past 12 years. I answer them all with a Straight Face and a Smile... 

JAM


----------



## QBALL (Jun 26, 2014)

:d


jam said:


> i've got a few:
> 
> How many ice cubes are in a small bag of ice???
> How many ice cubes in a large bag of ice????
> ...


:d thats funny!


----------



## saltycraw (Aug 23, 2011)

Good lord, it was an honest mother truckin question. My apologies if it was that stupid.


----------



## fish bucket (Dec 5, 2002)

if the amout of liquid stays the same and the size of the bait stays the same then there should always be the same amount of bait in the container.
seems logical to me.

and it wasn't a stupid question at all


----------



## RoryGoggin (Jan 6, 2005)

It wasn't a stupid question - I KNOW, I asked them (Berkley) the same question, and I'm not stupid.  IMHO. But it turns out the answer IS stupid.


----------



## JAM (Jul 22, 2002)

JAM said:


> I've got a Few:
> 
> How many Ice Cubes are in a Small Bag of Ice???
> How many Ice Cubes in a Large Bag of Ice????
> ...


I was just playin JAM


----------



## cooper138 (Aug 8, 2012)

River rig. White perch. Much love goodnight


----------



## John Smith_inFL (Nov 22, 2009)

*Gulp Peeler Crabs - dried out*

I have been carrying this bag of Gulp Peeler Crabs around in a box for the past 4 years.
I bought a new bag last month but couldn't part with these old HARD AS A ROCK crabs.

I put water in the bag of completely dried out plastic bait three days ago and they have
REHYDRATED to the original consistency. There is no smell at all, and probably no taste factor.
So, I am thinking - - - rinse well in clean water, dry off well, and put a Sharpie Marker mark
on the body - - - and add them to the new bag to see if they will absorb the crab smell ...
The reason for the marker is to try them, if they don't work, toss all the ones with the mark.

whatcha think ??


----------



## ecks (Jun 24, 2007)

BarefootJohnny said:


> *Gulp Peeler Crabs - dried out*
> 
> I have been carrying this bag of Gulp Peeler Crabs around in a box for the past 4 years.
> I bought a new bag last month but couldn't part with these old HARD AS A ROCK crabs.
> ...


To be honest, with the price of fuel and the travel time it takes me to get to the beach I would not want to mess with old baits to try to save money.


----------



## Mastrbaitr (May 7, 2014)

JAM said:


> I've got a Few:
> 
> How many Ice Cubes are in a Small Bag of Ice???
> How many Ice Cubes in a Large Bag of Ice????
> ...


Hahahahaha I feel your pain Jam. I won't go over all of them but by far the best question was " how big is a 20 oz. soda?"


----------



## Oldmulletbreath (Jan 7, 2006)

Johnny, I recently really pissed a guy off on the RDT board with the same answer, some folks just don't like Sarcasm


----------



## John Smith_inFL (Nov 22, 2009)

yes, I am a cheapskate.
no, I don't like sarcasm.
yes, sometimes, I myself, am sarcastic.
yes, I am a dish it out, but can't take it kinda-guy.

*BUT*, I DO RESPECT AND VALUE EACH AND EVERY PERSON HERE !!!
I respect their OPINIONS, whether it be inline or different than mine.

I NEVER - EVER try to hurt someones feelings, just because I can.

Like most of our Mamas said - - - - If you can't say something good about someone, KEEP YOUR TRAP SHUT.
If you like to argue and piss people off, just because you can, then, you sir, are a BULLY !!!
And, there is no place in this day and time for bullies.......
We all have opinions - just like belly buttons, we all have one, and most are different ......

jus my dos centavos

and the idea of reconstituting the dried out bait is I like to experiment. As do others here on this very forum.
The pack only cost $7.59 4 years ago. I throw that away on a hamburger just about every few days.
Thank you for your input, one and all.


----------



## Kenmefish (Apr 21, 2000)

BarefootJohnny said:


> yes, I am a cheapskate.
> no, I don't like sarcasm.
> yes, sometimes, I myself, am sarcastic.
> yes, I am a dish it out, but can't take it kinda-guy.
> ...


I for one would like to know how your experment turns out.


----------



## John Smith_inFL (Nov 22, 2009)

*Reconstituting Dried Out Bait*

The reason behind my question is from a previous post by *Philly-Guy*

he said: *you can use a bait for an hour or so and put it back in the tub and re-use it. I caught 9 fluke on the same 4" white mullet yesterday.*

So the light bulb goes off in my mind about the old dried out crab I have .......... to reconstitute it as Philly-Guy suggested.

will get back to you after I have definitive results.


----------



## SeaPA (Oct 12, 2013)

I've left gulp shrimp on a hook for a day and it is completely dried out, hard as a rock. I usually cut it off the hook and put on a fresh one. This past fall my buddy left his on a jighead overnight and it too was hard and dry. In the interest of saving money he decided to fish with it and I personally witnessed him catch at slot puppy drum on it a few casts in to the day. Never would have believed it without seeing it.

I don't see why you couldn't re-soak them. There are alot of spray on or dip scents out there for soft plastics and people seem to have luck with those.


----------



## Fishman (Apr 23, 2000)

BarefootJohnny said:


> The reason behind my question is from a previous post by *Philly-Guy*
> 
> he said: *you can use a bait for an hour or so and put it back in the tub and re-use it. I caught 9 fluke on the same 4" white mullet yesterday.*
> So the light bulb goes off in my mind about the old dried out crab I have .......... to reconstitute it as Philly-Guy suggested.
> ...


I've used the same bait all day (a 2 1/2 hour fishing trip) never put one back in the bag or tub and caught fish with it the entire time.


----------



## Loki (Sep 26, 2010)

i have bought both "tubs and bags" and have found there is no cost difference at all.
my findings have shown if a bag of 3" minnow grubs are $.74 each in a bag they will be $.74
each in a tub if purchesed from the same store. i do normally buy the tub though just for the
extra juice.


----------



## Outrigger (Nov 6, 2006)

BarefootJohnny said:


> *Gulp Peeler Crabs - dried out*
> 
> I have been carrying this bag of Gulp Peeler Crabs around in a box for the past 4 years.
> I bought a new bag last month but couldn't part with these old HARD AS A ROCK crabs.
> ...


You know what I woulda done beforehand with the desiccated gulp. The next time you a’went an angling, snip off a tiny piece of whatever, and toss it into the bag along with the added water so the scent gets “reabsorbed” into the long-expired and soon-to-be revivified bait - interesting experiment just for experiment’s sake.

I just got some.... of my salt-encrusted ocean tackle back from a careless relative and it included, along with broken rod tips and missing reels, a used up bag of gulp with two hugely petrified shrimp remaining in it…pretty sure even the hungriest speck might have misgivings about chipping a tooth on the stuff.

I might be going bay fishing on the Eastern Shore next week, and, if so, I’ll give the experiment a try just to see what happens.


----------

